# Food Safety News Fri 4/24/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 24, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 4/24/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* CDC provides first guidance to a specific meat plant for combating COVID-19 among employees*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 24, 2020 12:05 am The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has dropped off a 15-page report at the South Dakota Health Department that contains the key for getting all the nation’s closed meat plants up and running — find people to work who are without COVID-19 infections and have them follow CDC guidelines. “Strategies to reduce COVID-19 transmissions...  Continue Reading

* Food & Water Watch says USDA inspectors not protected from COVID-19*
By Coral Beach on Apr 24, 2020 12:03 am A consumer watchdog group says the federal government is treating its meat inspectors unfairly and endangering their health as well as that of meat plant employees amid the coronavirus pandemic. This week the group Food & Water Watch leveled serious charges at the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) after the online publication Government...  Continue Reading

* IFC updates handbook to help firms ensure food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 24, 2020 12:01 am The latest version of a handbook for companies throughout the supply chain who want to develop a new food safety system or strengthen an existing one has been released by the International Finance Corp. The fourth edition has input from industry experts to identify and eliminate problems along the supply chain before they affect consumers...  Continue Reading


----------



## old sarge (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks Dave.


----------

